# Tile Laser



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

charimon said:


> the Spectra looks sweet. How long has it been out.
> looking at the pictures of it, the splitters look very similar to the Bosch, I wonder if the same manufacturer builds for both brands.
> 
> I personally do not worry about battery life because I often bury the FT90's in the beginning of a tile set and they are stuck on till the batteries die so i but ray o vac in bulk.


I do the same thing. But was just wondering if the bosch 380 lasts an hour or 2 days.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

platinumLLC said:


> I do the same thing. But was just wondering if the bosch 380 lasts an hour or 2 days.


I would guess about 20hrs at least with red lasers


----------



## rocspec (Nov 25, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The accuracy is the same, 1/4 over 100.


TNT,

Bosch does list this as the specification. However, they also offer this:

"Unparalleled Precision

The highly visible laser lines remain true and accurate using the Bosch GLL 3-80, because of Bosch's Smart Pendulum Leveling System. It self-levels and indicates out-of-level condition, and it locks when switched off so its accuracy is preserved over time. This lock secures the pendulum for safeguarded transport. This tool is great for marking, alignment and leveling indoors up to a range of 65 feet – on its own. Once leveled, it is accurate to within 1/4-inch over its normal range."

So, extrapolate upward and the possible error is more like 3/8" @ 100'. That's too much for me personally. I'm used to my PLS 360 which has been nearly water level perfect. But, it's lack of a gimbal lock keeps me expending too much energy to protect/baby/shield it. Way too much.

I realize that any listed tolerance doesn't mean it's necessarily used up in practice or that a given number is the error that should be expected. A particular unit amongst like samples might be dead nuts on. The next one, not so much. I've observed this by checking multiple samples and picking a winner when I buy.

I just eyeballed the new Dewalt green beam version of this 3 beam platform. Dewalt claims +/- 1/8" @ 100 ft. We'll see...


----------



## rocspec (Nov 25, 2015)

BCConstruction said:


> Remember the lt56 is all red lines no green.


BC,

Yep, the green beam is nice. I have a Johnson rotary green beam for really, really, large spaces. It's AC powered. I was warned that the green beam Spectra gobbles the battery, and, I use the horizontal mode most often. It's not that I'm likely to consume a battery for a typical exercise. What concerns me is that more charge/un-charge cycles means shorter battery life which means a trip back to Spectra. I'm told the batteries are soldered in. Until I can get a confirmation that they're field swappable, well, I'm iffy on Spectra.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

rocspec said:


> TNT,
> 
> Bosch does list this as the specification. However, they also offer this:
> 
> ...


So because Spectra leaves out any additional information it's more accurate? Again the stated accuracy on both models is 1/4" overt 100'.


----------



## rocspec (Nov 25, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So because Spectra leaves out any additional information it's more accurate? Again the stated accuracy on both models is 1/4" overt 100'.


I don't see where I've inferred that one way or another. Bosch clearly revises the expectations down which may or may not be meaningful. In the end I'll buy the most accurate unit I can test myself regardless of brand. If that happens to be the Mud Pie Laser LTD 3 beam special then everyone will see me laying out a room with my shiny new Mud Pie. :jester:


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like a Laser convention please! 

I want power
Accuracy
A/c optional/ rechargeable, replaceable battery
Dot remote
Vertical
Low profile under 4" high.
Bosch? Not sure if their serious about being top of line on anything they do, seams like pro is their highest status, not industrial.


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

I am shocked at the lack of stabila love on a laser thread.

I have been treated very well by them in the past customer service wise (was awarded one for free when an existing failed me). But this comes from a non tile centric renovation company. We dont tile full time (10 bathrooms a year roughly)


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

MarcoPollo said:


> I am shocked at the lack of stabila love on a laser thread.


I think the biggest reason for that, is Stab makes lasers that have fewer features than their competitors, even though they bring them to market later. I am sure the build quality and accuracy are as good as any other in their price range, but when you have 3hree plane 360 dg lasers and the Stab has a single 360 plane with 2 90 deg verticals why would you handicap your layout possibilities when the same $$$ gets you something more useful.


----------



## rocspec (Nov 25, 2015)

I just went with the black and yellow DW089LG. Should arrive next week. I'll test her out, then report back.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Funny thing happened today, due to me looking up the laser your getting, I looked up the Dewalt 089. So I'm on a commercial job and the guy has a Dewalt laser outside for some concrete paver heights. He's talking about putting the laser away, kinda nervous, then he says aw don't worry about it, I ask loudly, is that the Dewalt 089 laser? He says yes, then tells his guy working for him to put it in the truck, we both laugh. I'm freaky like that as well.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Which do you have?

Class I laser product means any laser product that does not permit human access during the operation to levels of laser radiation in excess of the accessible emission limits as defined in Table I of 21 CFR Subchapter J Part 1040.10. Class I levels of laser radiation are not considered to be hazardous.

Class II laser product means any laser product that permits human access during operation to levels of visible laser radiation in excess of the accessible emission limits contained in Table II-A of 21 CFR Subchapter J Part 1040.10, but does not permit human access during operation to levels of laser radiation in excess of the accessible emission limits contained in Table II of 21 CFR Subchapter J Part 1040.10. Class II levels of laser radiation are considered to be a chronic viewing hazard.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Which do you have?

Class I laser product means any laser product that does not permit human access during the operation to levels of laser radiation in excess of the accessible emission limits as defined in Table I of 21 CFR Subchapter J Part 1040.10. Class I levels of laser radiation are not considered to be hazardous.

Class II laser product means any laser product that permits human access during operation to levels of visible laser radiation in excess of the accessible emission limits contained in Table II-A of 21 CFR Subchapter J Part 1040.10, but does not permit human access during operation to levels of laser radiation in excess of the accessible emission limits contained in Table II of 21 CFR Subchapter J Part 1040.10. Class II levels of laser radiation are considered to be a chronic viewing hazard.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

So if I'm understanding this right, the gll 3-80 would be the best for someone like me. Three planes but also able to be used like a rotary level for ground work. I don't do that kind of work much so it would be nice to have the option. 

I'm assuming there must be some kind of limitation on it. Not as much distance as a regular rotary laser maybe?


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

The bosch is probably the best all purpose laser. Like most all purpose tools it probably lacks a few features that job specific lasers might have. It should shoot grades just fine. Especially if you get the detector for it. I bought a topcon rotating laser a while ago that has some features the bosch probably doesn't. Like for suspended ceilings I can shoot a sloped line and can adjust the slope with a push of a button. Not positive but don't think the bosch can do that. But overall the bosch is a great multi purpose laser that can do almost anything you might need from a laser.


----------

